# Hedgehog play dates?



## xxanniesocialxx (Jul 7, 2013)

Could two male hedgehogs have supervised play time? I'm getting a hedgehog and my friend may also later on. If it were two males and they were watched closely could they spend time together?


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

No. Male hedgehogs will fight, and possibly kill each other. It would end up being more stressful than anything else.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, I honestly wouldn't bother. Most of the time hedgehogs will ignore each other during playtime anyway, or one will start bothering the other or bullying them. Or, especially with males, as JulieAnne said, they may outright fight. It'd be best to just keep them separated.  If you guys both end up with females, you could try doing playtimes, but even females may fight or just huff at each other. And obviously, males and females should never be out with each other, even supervised.


----------



## xxanniesocialxx (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

I agree with Juileann. If they were both females that might be able to happen.:smile:


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

My friend and I bought two sisters, and got them together for a playdate once. My girl inspected her sister, but her sister huffed at her which freaked out mine. Before that, they pretty much didn't go near each other.

Didn't exactly work out as planned, but whatever.


----------

